# Kobe needs shoulder surgery/ Surgery successful (merged)



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

*Kobe needs shoulder surgery!!!*

I just heard on 1150 am that Kobe needs shoulder surgery and may miss the 1st 3 months of the season.He is going to seek a second opinion.

This of course means in all likelihood that he'll be replaced on the Men's Olympic team as well.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0605/1563822.html

It sounds like he won't miss the regular season though.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO......:verysad: :verysad:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

i guess this shows how good kobe did in the playoffs 

and his injury was not only legit but a valid excuse

he didnt make excuses either he just played thru it


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

He didn't _have_ an excuse.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Well he did. He had the shoulder injury which of course who hinder his play, especially shooting. But he didn't make a big deal out of it and continue to play through the pain so that Lakers can win..


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> He didn't _have_ an excuse.



Didn't have an excuse?? How is having a bad *shooting* shoulder not an excuse?? He could've sat out or whatever he wanted to do.

Its definately an excuse but he didn't make any, he just played.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>3PeatComplete</b>!
> NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO......:verysad: :verysad:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I hope he can correct the problem and recover in time to start the season. I'm not too worried about this injury because it seems pretty minor. Unfortunately, he won't be able to practice his shooting like I hoped he would.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

The one possible upside to this injury is that I think this will motivate Shaq to get in shape. He loves it when he's the man and everybody is dependent on him so I think we'll see a lean, motivated, angry Shaq at the beginning of the year.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

it'll be interesting to see how the lakers do with shaq and no kobe at the beginning of the season if kobes injury really is that serious.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

motivated yes! lean, I doubt it


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm glad he's going to do it right away. He saw what happened to the team when Shaq delayed his surgery.

Gotta love Kobe. El es muy intelegente.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Kobe Bryant to have shoulder surgery*

Kobe Bryant to have shoulder surgery (6-11-03).
http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/gen/wire?messageId=17046281


EL SEGUNDO, Calif. (AP) _ Los Angeles Lakers guard Kobe Bryant will undergo surgery Thursday in New York City to repair a tear in the tissue around his right shoulder socket. 

The surgery is scheduled to be performed at New York Presbyterian Hospital/Columbia Presbyterian Medical Center by Dr. Louis Bigliani, a shoulder specialist, the Lakers said. 

The injury was diagnosed a week ago by team doctor Steve Lombardo, and the star guard decided on surgery after consultation with three other doctors. 

The team said Bryant was hurt April 22 during a first-round playoff game against the Minnesota Timberwolves. That means he played the next 10 games with the injury. 

Bryant said he was injured when he went to the rim for a dunk and jammed his shoulder. 

Last week on ESPN's ``SportsCenter,'' Bryant said he was uncertain as to whether he'll be able to play for Team USA in the Olympic qualifying tournament, to be held in August in Puerto Rico. 

``Right now, what they're talking is I'm going to miss a big bulk of the summer,'' he said. ``I love training so much. This is a really fun time for me, preparation for next season. I just want to make sure I get back on my feet as quickly as possible.'' 

The Lakers were eliminated Western Conference semifinals by San Antonio, ending Los Angeles' run of three straight NBA championships. 

Bryant finished the regular season as the NBA's second-leading scorer, averaging a career-best 30 points a game. He scored 40 or more points in nine straight games in February and also had career-high averages of 6.9 rebounds and 5.9 assists while playing in each of the Lakers' 82 games. 

.........................................................................................................

With his dedication to winning and determination to being out there on the court I can't see him missing much time next season rehabing this surgery.


----------



## RollOutPnoy (Jan 22, 2003)

*Kobe To Have Surgery*

I just heard on ABC that Kobe is in New York watching the Finals and will have surgery on Thursday. He will leave New Jersey after he watches game five of the finals. At least Kobe is not putting off the surgery like Shaq did.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

that is a great move to get it over with..he is a true team play..get better soon kobe!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Bryant Undergoes Shoulder Surgery*

Jun 12, 5:10 PM (ET) _
EL SEGUNDO, Calif. (AP) - Los Angeles Lakers guard Kobe Bryant underwent shoulder surgery Thursday in New York, and is expected to make a full recovery. 

Bryant had an inflamed bursa removed and a frayed labrum trimmed in his right shoulder during the surgery that took under an hour. 

He was released from Presbyterian Hospital-Columbia Presbyterian Medical Center in the afternoon. Dr. Louis Bigliani said he expects Bryant to make a complete recovery. 

No timetable has been set for Bryant's rehabilitation or return date, but the Lakers expect he'll be ready by the start of training camp in October. 

http://sports.iwon.com/news/06122003/v5356.html


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

*No timetable set for kobe's rehabilitation or return*










No timetable has been set for Bryant's rehabilitation or return date, but the Lakers expect he'll be ready by the start of training camp in October.

Bryant said he was injured when he went to the rim for a dunk and jammed his shoulder during a first-round playoff game against Minnesota on April 22. He played the next 10 games with the injury.

Last week on "SportsCenter," Bryant said he was uncertain as to whether he'll be able to play for Team USA in the Olympic qualifying tournament, to be held in August in Puerto Rico.

Bryant finished the regular season as the NBA's second-leading scorer, averaging a career-best 30 points a game. He scored 40 or more points in nine straight games in February and had career-high averages of 6.9 rebounds and 5.9 assists while playing in each of the Lakers' 82 games.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

*Surgery Update*

Bryant's shoulder isn't so bad

Kobe Bryant might be running, slashing and tomahawking for Team USA this summer after all.

An injury to Bryant's right shoulder turned out to be less serious than once believed, and the Lakers star should need just four to six weeks to recover from surgery performed Thursday in New York, experts said.


http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~20955~1452400,00.html


----------

